# IASCA SHow Sept. 12th @ Image Dynamics



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Image Dynamics
620 south Magnolia Unit C
Ontario Ca,91762

Entry Fees: $30 for one class / $50 for two classees

Registration: 9am-11am.

Competitors meeting at 11am.

Judging starts at 11am.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope the Fit will be ready by then :2thumbsup: , but maybe just :icon_bs:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Vin, I heard, "the Fit is Go", so you should be just fine 



circa40 said:


> I hope the Fit will be ready by then :2thumbsup: , but maybe just :icon_bs:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bump for more exposure.


----------



## agb4but (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never been to these events. 
Do you have to purchase tickets to watch the competition?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

agb4but said:


> I have never been to these events.
> Do you have to purchase tickets to watch the competition?


You don't need to purchase tickets or anything to watch the competition. It's more like a "parking lot" party where a bunch of guys bring their cars and have their cars judged. There's a lot of waiting around and chit chatting that goes on. Pretty laid back and relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like I probably won't be able to make this show unfortunately since I have the "Range" portion of my MSF course this Saturday. Looks like it's going to be a busy day for me.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

So whats the scoop on this? IASCA website shows the Fresno show on the 12th??????????????


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> So whats the scoop on this? IASCA website shows the Fresno show on the 12th??????????????


I'm surprised that the IASCA site is up.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Michael you WILL make it up for the Fresno show....when ever it is! You are more than welcome to crash with me. so what is the scoop on the Fresno show?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Michael you WILL make it up for the Fresno show....when ever it is! You are more than welcome to crash with me. so what is the scoop on the Fresno show?


Aubrey,

Thanks for the invite, but I won't be at the Fresno show. I need shocks and will need brakes soon. I don't have the money for either one.

I'll be at the Ontario show. I'm hoping that the changes I've made recently will improve my imaging scores; tonality wise the car is sounding nice. Are you planning on coming on down; I would like to hear your changes?

I just looked at the schedule it appears that Todd has scheduled two events on the same day; I wonder how he's going to be in two places at once.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

If thats the case I will be at the Fresno show cause that aint but 30 minutes from me!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The Fresno show is on the 26th. IASCA site is wrong. I told Kim already and hopefully she will get it fixed.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn!! I won't be able too make it either b/c my C.O asked me to be in charge of my unit (work). Couldn't get out of this one


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> Damn!! I won't be able too make it either b/c my C.O asked me to be in charge of my unit (work). Could'nt get out of this one


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am very much trying to make this one. Probably SQC only though. My assistant has to have the day off but I am going to try and get my work covered so I can take the day off.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

It's doubtful I can make it as I am flying back from New Orleans that day.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh crap! If I can make it and only do SQC, I will be taking on the BIG RED MONSTER!!! Hmm, this sounds like a good time.
















Love ya Jim.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Don, if you want, I will take your car and enter it for you 

I think that car would look good on me


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Don, if you want, I will take your car and enter it for you
> 
> I think that car would look good on me


Me 4! Well, i'm like two people and so is Fred.   Just joshing Fred, you know I love you!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

jerk 

seriously, that's why I offered for that car and not someone civic

you coming down? I might have a couch if you need it. just have to see when the mom-in-law is coming in.



atsaubrey said:


> Me 4! Well, i'm like two people and so is Fred.   Just joshing Fred, you know I love you!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Me 4! Well, i'm like two people and so is Fred.   Just joshing Fred, you know I love you!


I'm not exactly small either:


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there for sure with the new car, it will not be anywhere near ready to compete so I will just be hanging out and listening to cars.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is Matt going to be the Judge?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt stated he would NOT be judging.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

atsaubrey said:


> Matt stated he would NOT be judging.


WTF??? 
I "tailored" my car to his liking and he's not judging? That is F###ed up!! 
Wait, I haven't touched the car.. :laugh:
Let me see if I can have Eric judge, lol


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

How about Eric from speakerworks judge the show at ID? :devil:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> WTF???
> I "tailored" my car to his liking and he's not judging? That is F###ed up!!


I was kinda of hoping Matt would be the Judge.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

your what hurtz?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> your what hurtz?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I noticed the pencil is RED!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I noticed the pencil is RED!


And Sharp!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Jim & Michael...you "knuckleheads" are killing me :lol:


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

That was pretty funny !:jester:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Where the hell does Michael get these pics?! And, it's like he has a stash for any comment that's posted. :laugh:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Buzz, Michael is into kittyporn. You didnt know that?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Buzz, Michael is into kittyporn. You didnt know that?


:laugh: He's got quite a collection.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldnt ask matt to judge a show at his place, its not good. Just like i woulnt ask Eric to judge at Speakerworks, or Rob to judge at Kustom Kar. Too many interest conflicts.


BTW the judge is a guy who likes waaay too much sub bass, harsh tweeters, no midrange and midbass that will cave in your chest. In addition, he preferes cars to stage 3 inches behind the rear glass and slightly to the left. Also, he prefers left and right to be wired so that left is front and right is back. Please consider this while you get your cars ready.

See you people there.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

But Todd, your not a certified judge You cant judge this one!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd is your phone broke? called you twice

Hit me back.......or not


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> *BTW the judge is a guy who likes waaay too much sub bass, harsh tweeters, no midrange and midbass that will cave in your chest. In addition, he preferes cars to stage 3 inches behind the rear glass and slightly to the left. Also, he prefers left and right to be wired so that left is front and right is back. Please consider this while you get your cars ready.
> 
> See you people there*.


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like I have to work on Saturday, but I will hop on the freeway as soon as I get off and hopefully make it there around 5.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jim says I only have 3 days left to tune 


and my car still sounds like *Butt* 



Maybe I'll get lucky today and everything will fall into place.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

tuning should be done at midnight, when jupiter and uranus line up. the cosmic energy releases all phase and frequency anaomolies  actually I tune mostly at night when my family goes to sleep because I get tired of them saying "dad, why are you sitting in your truck in 100 degree heat with the windows up and a laptop?" or "what's that noise? it sounds like the wind"


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> tuning should be done at midnight, when jupiter and uranus line up. the cosmic energy releases all phase and frequency anaomolies  actually I tune mostly at night when my family goes to sleep because I get tired of them saying "dad, why are you sitting in your truck in 100 degree heat with the windows up and a laptop?" or "what's that noise? it sounds like the wind"


:thumbsup:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Word of advice. Todd wasnt too far off with how the judge likes the tune. I found out who is judging on saturday.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Word of advice. Todd wasnt too far off with how the judge likes the tune. I found out who is judging on saturday.


You've got to be kidding!


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes its true . . .Aubrey is judging !

Pls bring spare batteries incase the ones in his hearing aid die.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't tell people yet damn it!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Aubrey, do you use the small batteries or large ones?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rayovac 10 (small)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> Yes its true . . .Aubrey is judging !
> 
> *Pls bring spare batteries in case the ones in his hearing aid die.*



*Testing Testing*


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be there for this one!!!! Finally a show at ID!!! See you all there..


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would like to thank Matt and Eric for hosting this event as well as BigRed and Todd for judging. 

It was nice to see some old faces again..although it was only like 5 lol 

Congrats to the winners  I wish I could have competed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I had a good time; congratulations to the winners.



I experimented again and :thumbsdown:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

So, who were the winners?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> So, who were the winners?


Todd 1st
Eng 2nd
Me 3rd


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

is that SQC?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, sqc1


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I wouldnt ask matt to judge a show at his place, its not good. Just like i woulnt ask Eric to judge at Speakerworks, or Rob to judge at Kustom Kar. Too many interest conflicts.
> 
> 
> BTW the judge is a guy who likes waaay too much sub bass, harsh tweeters, no midrange and midbass that will cave in your chest. In addition, he preferes cars to stage 3 inches behind the rear glass and slightly to the left. Also, he prefers left and right to be wired so that left is front and right is back. Please consider this while you get your cars ready.
> ...


Adjust your systems accordingly


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Adjust your systems accordingly


That Judge didn't show! :lipsrsealed:


I hated the tuning I had for the last competition; I'm going to stick with what I like.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

circa40 said:


> I would like to thank Matt and Eric for hosting this event as well as BigRed and Todd for judging.
> 
> It was nice to see some old faces again..although it was only like 5 lol


X2, thanks guys!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I just want to publicly say that Eng and I have bet on the fight coming up. He is taking Crocop, and I am taking the other guy!! lol


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Double or nothing! Lol
Maaan, I am gonna get 2 mcdees lunches muahahaha.
Crocop > Dos Santos!
Check OT soon, Jim!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

okey dokey


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks to all.
I always learn a lot from you guys.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

CraigE said:


> Thanks to all.
> I always learn a lot from you guys.


Car sounding great, sir!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes Craig, now if you want to go next level, pull your dash out and put the drivers in the firewall....we expect you to have this done in the next week as well  j/k you will probably have to put a smaller engine in your vette as well, but its not like you care about speed, and hey, your scores will go up


----------

